# Just Thought I would let You Guys Know...



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Gents, I have been in many clubs and Associations during my time, but the PT Website has been One of my very favorite!! Even though I have never met any of you personally I have come to know a lot of you through this site and feel a common bond with each. This Site is the Very Best, I know from talking and reading your posts there are some Fine Folks on This Site when One Hurts We all Hurt.

Keep It Up!

God Bless Each Of You!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear from you Reid, Hows the new caller working out for you ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It's good to hear from you Reid, Hows the new caller working out for you ?


He never even claimed it. They gave it to me on Monday!
















Reid - thanks for the kind words. I agree with you, there are a great bunch of guys out here. I visit a lot of sites, but PT is one I actually look forward to each day. Joking about the call of course... but was wondering if you would be checking in!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I may not have time to get on here on a daily basis but will always be back soon as I can! Someone's gotta keep y'all Strait LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...someone does have to keep us straight...but it is tuff on this windy road.

God is blessing us all ! and I am thankful


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD I just realized tonight That I won the caller, So I havent gotten it yet, I am sure I will put it to some good use ASAP!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better talk with Chris...I think he is out using it tonight ??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL I hear ya, well maybe he will enjoy it!! I had to Read the post a couple times to make sure of what I was seeing LOL, My wife still dont believe me, Pfffft She will prolly want me to SELL it or Something when she realizes it is true ROTFKUMHLMBO


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> LOL I hear ya, well maybe he will enjoy it!! I had to Read the post a couple times to make sure of what I was seeing LOL, My wife still dont believe me, Pfffft She will prolly want me to SELL it or Something when she realizes it is true ROTFKUMHLMBO


Bah! My wife wants me to sell all of my calls. Now I am making my own calls and I like to spend at least 15-20 minutes to tune each one. She either wants me like never before, or that crazy look means she's going to kill me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Reid, if she wants you to sell it you need to put your foot down....real gently and beg... or have Chris send it to a friends house and hide it in the truck. OR start practicing your hand calls alot. I think she'll probably get the part about not having to practice an e-caller.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

With all those cats running around your place. Perhaps you should take and use that caller...oops forgot Chris is still out using it...I guess he might be done around spring time.

Well you can always use a blade of grass.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh it would take an act of a Grid-Locked Congress to make me Sell it I Promise ya that!! they just dont understand mens needs sometime, LOL I NEED One in Each Truck LMBO!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ROTFKUMHLMBO ??? Rolling on the floor _ _ _ _ laughing my butt off ??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

ROTFKUMHLMBO= Rolling On The Floor Kicking Up My Heels Laughing My Butt Off I thought that may confuse someone.. that is one of mine I made up when some friends of mine started trying to mke up some longer ones I made up some longer ones but too much trouble and this is a family oriented site!!


----------

